# British television reception in spain



## geoff1946 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can anyone give me some information re british television in spain.

We have friends in Chiclana de la fronterra who are telling me that British Television will cease to be available from the end of November 2012. Is this true?????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

geoff1946 said:


> Can anyone give me some information re british television in spain.
> 
> We have friends in Chiclana de la fronterra who are telling me that British Television will cease to be available from the end of November 2012. Is this true?????


:welcome:

no-one knows yet - they are moving the satellites or something & it might disappear altogether or you might need a bigger dish

hopefully our resident expert, sat, will come & explain better than that!!


there's probably something on his website though - he knows his stuff

http://www.satandpcguy.com/


----------



## geoff1946 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks. Will have a look


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

geoff1946 said:


> Can anyone give me some information re british television in spain.
> 
> We have friends in Chiclana de la fronterra who are telling me that British Television will cease to be available from the end of November 2012. Is this true?????


UK TV comes from 4 satellites.
Over the next year or so 3 of these are due to be replaced.
The first one will be replaced in the next few weeks.
It is expected this coming change will affect reception of bbc itv c4 and five channels, when they move from their current satellite to the new satellite.
At the moment, no one konws what reception of these channels on this new satellite will be like - apart from its reception will be harder than it has been compared to this year. A bigger dish may help - we dont know!

However, you will still be able to receive all other free channels, and sky channels, as they should not be affected by this change (we think!, as they are on the other 3 satellites.

So, no you will not lose ALL British TV in November. But reception of some channels may be harder.



xabiachica said:


> no-one knows yet - they are moving the satellites or something & it might disappear altogether or you might need a bigger dish
> hopefully our resident expert, sat, will come & explain better than that!!
> here's probably something on his website though - he knows his stuff
> http://www.satandpcguy.com/


Thank you!


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

Let's hope you are right Jon !
Fingers crossed. :confused2:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

sat said:


> UK TV comes from 4 satellites.
> Over the next year or so 3 of these are due to be replaced.
> The first one will be replaced in the next few weeks.
> It is expected this coming change will affect reception of bbc itv c4 and five channels, when they move from their current satellite to the new satellite.
> ...


TBH based on the rubbish that is shown on all of the 600+ channels over here (UK) I am not convinced I will miss any of it when we arrive. LOL Watch this space!


----------

